# Is IBCC Provisional Equivalence Certificate Enough For Applying To Pak Public And Private Medical Schools



## poker404040 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi I am new on the website and i was wondering if anyone knew whether or not provisional certificate would be enough for applying to med schools in Pakistan. The thing is I am taking my A2 exams this june, and original certificates come 8 weeks after results day which i believe is august 11th, as many of you may know this is too late for many medical schools. however i can pay a fee and get a statement of results much earlier(august 11th) form Cambridge. 
It would be much appreciated if this is answered quickly i am quite worried


----------



## kurasaki (Jan 1, 2016)

poker404040 said:


> Hi I am new on the website and i was wondering if anyone knew whether or not provisional certificate would be enough for applying to med schools in Pakistan. The thing is I am taking my A2 exams this june, and original certificates come 8 weeks after results day which i believe is august 11th, as many of you may know this is too late for many medical schools. however i can pay a fee and get a statement of results much earlier(august 11th) form Cambridge.
> It would be much appreciated if this is answered quickly i am quite worried
> Yes you can get admission on the basis of your provisional ibcc certificate and you will have to provide the official/proper one to your college later after receiving your official A2 certificates.
> Hope that helps


----------



## poker404040 (Apr 19, 2016)

thank you so much for the quick reply kurasaki i was worried about this as i have already wasted a year and i didn't want to wast another one, if you don't mind me asking did you also get admission based on the provisional certificate or do you know someone who has. Also did this person pay for the quick courrier service from cambridge for getting a statement of results on results day(august 11th).


----------



## Fuzz (Nov 3, 2015)

I got admission based on my provisional certificate. But I had a friend TCS me the statement of result as it arrived at my school by the end of August. The admission for universities under UHS start in the beginning of October so I wasn't in much of a rush. The equivalence took 2 weeks to arrive (IBCC in Lahore) and I had my provisional by the mid of September. I did my A levels from Edexcel so I really don't know about any courier service provided by Cambridge. After my admission, however, I was asked to submit the original equivalence certificate.


----------



## poker404040 (Apr 19, 2016)

The thing is some private medical schools end their admissions a little too close to that date for example shifa deadline was september 18th.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well to apply for mcat provisional certificate is enough! most of the private colleges of punjab kpk etc give their merit lists in november december so its enough time! shifa also definitely accepts provisional certificate during the initial phase of the admission


----------

